# 2006 Hummer SUT



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

My plow truck


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WOW....definitely don't see many of those around...ever!! do you plow for other people or just yoruself???

WELCOME TO PLOWSITE!!! :waving: :waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Picture number 2


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

picture number 3


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Picture number 4


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Nice plow rig*

I think I would have put on an 8.5' or a 9' plow on that rig.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks. I plow some of my lawn mowing customers.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I wanted to put a bigger one on but the H2 requires a Meyers 7.5 STL.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Pretty sharp! Though I'm a Fisher fan, I wouldn't mind working a storm in that truck. Would love to see it with an Edge lightbar! Hope you can use it soon!!

~Kevin


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Sweet setup. Theres a guy around here i saw last year with an H2 with a Meyers on it.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

The dealer in the next town over from me makes a mount to put a Fisher X-blade SS on a Hummer H2. That looks killer. If only the H2 had a Duramax......


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

why put an 8.5 or 9 footer? its a 3/4 ton frame and suspension with a different body on it. Snow&Mow, im not in any way trying to put down your rig! I think that is the right choice for that vehicle as far as size is concerned


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

That is awesome, but definitely not the truck I'd ever put a plow on.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

dieseld - They tell me the 2008 will have a diesel engine option.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

snow&mow;348246 said:


> My plow truck


My Dream Truck!!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

that thing is sweet


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Not a fan of the H2's myself, but a friend has one with an 8.5' Fisher EZ-V. It definitely seems a little bit ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;348247 said:


> WOW....definitely don't see many of those around...ever!! do you plow for other people or just yoruself???
> 
> WELCOME TO PLOWSITE!!! :waving: :waving: :waving: :waving:


lol i'd hope he plows other drives seeing as how his driveway is the same size as the truck, lol


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;348436 said:


> lol i'd hope he plows other drives seeing as how his driveway is the same size as the truck, lol


I dont think it will fit in his garage either. haha.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

repoman62 & dbl - Thanks the gold pro & plowfast - Small driveways = quick $. HaHa


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Right on, looks good. Notice now you are like many others, new plow, truck. No snow on the ground yet.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

bowtie guy - Thanks, I want snow but I'm lucky to have all contracts that have already paid.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

hey snow & mow ive seen u around town a few time i saw u working over in the city between atlantic and humboldt. u should of came to our meet yesturday. U porbably seen my truck around its a red F250 Red Wagon Lawncare. Where do u work in rochester


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

kosty - I'v seen you out in the battlefield. How did you like the rain this fall? What meet are you talking about? I work in Irondequoit & Greece.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think it looks pretty good. If you have the $$$$$ you need to spend that $$$$$. Congrats on the nice rig. You'll have to let us know how it works when it snows.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

First Time Out - Thanks - We might get snow this week, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

snow&mow;348666 said:


> kosty - I'v seen you out in the battlefield. How did you like the rain this fall? What meet are you talking about? I work in Irondequoit & Greece.


the meet we had yesturday, its in the networking sec. yea the fall sure stank with the rain i was so behind on clean ups it wasnt even funny. Do you just do mowing or do u do landscapeing too.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

snow&mow;348666 said:


> kosty - I'v seen you out in the battlefield. How did you like the rain this fall? What meet are you talking about? I work in Irondequoit & Greece


the meet we had yesturday, its in the networking sec. yea the fall sure stank with the rain i was so behind on clean ups it wasnt even funny. Do you just do mowing or do u do landscapeing too? I work the se city, brighton, pittsford, penfield, perinton, henrietta. I dont do any mowing / plowing up in greece or irondequoit I just sub it out to a friend of mine.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Kosty, I do plowing, mowing, hedge trimming and spring & fall cleanups.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

yea i do pretty much everything now. getting in pavers and retaing walls. yea plowing up in greece is to cheap.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Kosty - Sounds like you're going to make a lot of $ this year. Good Luck


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

snow&mow.. I like the color of your truck. Good luck with it.. I know may guys say why do you want a put a plow on a Hummer for etc etc. It about the same a 3/4 ton GM pickup or suburban so why not? too expensive? Maybe they haven't priced up a loaded Duramax latly..:crying: 

Could you post some picks of the frame and hooks under the front when the plow is off. I'm wondering how hard it would be to add Fisher horns on one of them?

Is there coils or torsion bars? whats you front axial rating? Thanks man!


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Yaz - Thanks, The color is slate blue metallic. I'll post some pictures of the plow frame when I take the plow off. Also, it has torsion bars and the front axle rating is 4000 lbs.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Sweet looking setup.

Was talking with my local western dist few weeks ago. He was telling me that he recently did an install on full size hummer which he had to custom make a mount for. According to him, western doesnt make a mount for the hummers. 

Very kewl.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

snow and mow that thing looks odd, but very good looking. def. a head turner. that's the first hummer work truck i have ever seen. around here people use them for driving to the office.


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

snow&mow;348357 said:


> dieseld - They tell me the 2008 will have a diesel engine option.


SORRY BOUT I DOUBT IT...


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

PerfiCut L&L - Thanks, I called many plow dealers and the only one that had a set up for my truck was Meyers. Jay Brown - Thanks. Hemisareslow - We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I was always under the impression that the hummer was just a Chev Tahoe with fancy skin.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Fordistough - I always thought the H2 was on a Tahoe frame but I found out it's a Tahoe platform, so the frame and suspension are beefed up for the H2.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

A hummer is the only way to go!!! I put a Boss 9'2" and its nice because the short wheel base allows you to get in and out of tight areas. I made my brackets.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

with a 9'2 that thing must really be workin? u put timbrens in it or anything? hows the engine take the load.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

so luckylawn, how far over the front axel weight are you??, nice setup though


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Luckylawnboy - Nice! Where are you located and have you plowed alot this season? We didn't get any snow here until 1/10, but I've been plowing the last 4 days. The lake effect snow is cranking up.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I wouldn't be very concerned about the 6.0 working too hard, but you're definitely way over the GAWR of 4,000 lbs. It's not necessarily a bad thing to plow with an H2, but you can't be hanging that kind of weight off the front. Like mow & snow, get a 7.5' regular duty blade. A friend of mine runs an H2 with a 8.5' Fisher EZ-V. He's out of his mind.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

luckylawnboy, how about a picture of the mount on the H2.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

I am having to resize what pictures I have. I will get some more. Every know That dodge trucks with a diesel your not recomended to mount a plow?? HMM kinda like speed limits there recomendations for safety reasons but de we speed some times. It do different than some one using a 2500 HD except my transmission is different and transfer case also. In fact I moved the plow 3 inches close over the axel compared to a 2500 hd so this is even less weight. kinda.. I had an extra plow sitting around, might as well put it to use...


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

one more for now. Ill hook up and get some better ones.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

1 from behind


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey whatever man, but the fact of the matter is, the 2500HD with a plow prep package has a 4,800 lb. front axle and this thing has a rating of 4,000 lb. You may notice your ball joints going rather quickly.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Antnee77 you think you could maybe get a picture of your friends H2 with plow on??


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

So Im not shure on the weight differences between a duramax and a vortec but I would guess around 500 lbs Im sure putting a plow on any truck is not all that good for it. We only get about 5-10 snow events a year. And I use this to drive around check out all the other trucks and help out where needed. But I am very surprised on how well it does with a plow on it.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I took some pictures of the plow frame and the White Knight lights.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Jt13speed;359592 said:


> Antnee77 you think you could maybe get a picture of your friends H2 with plow on??


I could try, but I doubt it unless it decides to snow around here sometime. If I manage to get a shot, I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

luckylawnboy;359632 said:


> So Im not shure on the weight differences between a duramax and a vortec but I would guess around 500 lbs Im sure putting a plow on any truck is not all that good for it. We only get about 5-10 snow events a year. And I use this to drive around check out all the other trucks and help out where needed. But I am very surprised on how well it does with a plow on it.


Oh, trust me, my truck doesn't like the blade all that much either. That's why I didn't go overboard and buy a Blizzard or something. I figure that an 850 lb. Fisher is enough. wesport


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I wanted to shed some light that the H2 does not at all have anything to do with a tahoe. The frame and rear air/spring suspension is on the H2 only. The front suspension parts are for the most part 3/4 -1 ton GM. 
A tahoe wont do this -


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

that is the most ******* thing i have ever seen, and yes a tahoe will do that, tahoe or not, putting on 9' 2" v on that thing is not safe or legal.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya, I'm a ******* , and wouldnt change a thing. I didnt say anything about putting on a dinky 9' 2" plow?? I only go with a 12'


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

im sure 90% of the people on this board are *******'s myself included. But if you got in a accident, or even worse killed someone, you would see what im talking about, first your insurance would deny your claim saying you made the vehicle unsafe, next the police would charge you with wreckless endangerment, and possibly worse depneding on the outcome.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool an insurance lawyer ! Tell me how the insurance co would deny my claim and what is unsafe about that set up. Nothing is overwidth, overheight, or overweight.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

your front axel is overweight, i guarentee it


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

you gotta look at it this way, you hanging 950lbs on the front of your truck. Your front axle is rated at 4K. Now you would probably be fine, but you have the 6.0 sitting their as well which adds some weight, not to mention that hummer adds more body parts then needed on the front end. Don't get me wrong. I think its a sweet vehicle, but in no way does it compare to a 3/4 ton. No to mention the 9.2 is generally rated for a 1 ton vehicle. Hummer has nice rugged looking design, but lacked in other departments. They made the thing so freaking heavy its unable to tow a decent load and the fuel economy is terrible. For something in the 60K range on price should have been a little better designed.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

How do you figure? One 90pound fourwheeler and a cooler. 

The plow pic is a fake, the hummer wouldnt lift that if it had to.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

here is some more


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

opps try this one


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

it squats a little


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

I bet my hummer will squat less than a chevy 2500 HD with a 1000 lb toung weight in the rear. Factory Air bags. Now dont get me wrong this vehicle does not compair to our Dodge diesels as a work truck, but it shure drives nicer around town..


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

you may be right, it doesnt have anything to do with how well it holds anything up in the air though, or how much it squats. not to mention your hummer is not rated for 1000lbs of tounge weight, only 700


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

H2 CHASSIS TUNED TO OPTIMAL BLEND OF ON-ROAD COMFORT AND OFF-ROAD PROWESS
The chassis of the HUMMER H2 was painstakingly designed and engineered to provide a solid foundation for best-in-class off-road performance, while maintaining a refined, comfortable ride on pavement. Not only was the chassis specially tuned for superior off-road performance, it was designed to optimize the off-road balance between rock crawling and desert racing. Special attention was paid in areas of obstacle clearance, suspension articulation, wheel control and underbody protection.

From the start of development of H2's frame design, all components were packaged flush with or above the frame rails. This provides better protection during underbody impacts. It also allows the vehicle to slide over obstacles more easily on the frame rail or rocker protection-H2 is not as likely as other vehicles to get hung up on any low-hanging components.

H2 was created with a long wheelbase, wide tread and short overhangs to provide superior control for the driver in varying types of road or terrain conditions. The short overhangs provide high approach and departure angles, allowing the H2 to drive right into a hole and out again, for example, without getting hung up in front or rear.

With its standard LT315/70R17 tires and air leveling suspension, the H2 has a 43.6-degree approach angle and 39.7-degree departure angle.

Special underbody protection, including large skid plates, helps define the H2's rugged character and enhance its performance characteristics. A thick (4mm) stamped aluminum front engine shield runs from right beneath the front bumper back to the transmission. It angles prominently up at the front, with the H2 logo pressed into the shield just below the bumper. A one-inch diameter tubular steel, ladder-type shield protects the transmission and the exhaust system's two catalytic converters. It is strong enough, when necessary, to briefly support the load of the vehicle sitting on a rock that it is passing over. A third, high-tensile strength, galvanized steel shield protects the transfer case. It has a special cantilevered design, which allows it to flex or spring back after coming into contact with a rock. The shield is designed so that the weight of the truck can move it up when traveling over a rock. But, once the truck has passed over a rock and the shield has done its job of protecting the transfer case, it springs right back to its previous position.

Unique rocker protectors bolt through the frame. Large, standard, black-painted steel tubes, running along each side of the vehicle, protect its lower body and door panels against rocks and stumps. The high-strength structural pieces bolt right into the frame with heavy brackets and are designed to withstand off-road impacts from beneath or from side angles. The rocker protectors are so strong they can be used to pivot the entire vehicle on a rock. The fuel tank also has its own heavy plastic shield, designed to absorb abrasions and hits that would otherwise contact the tank.

Such protective features greatly enhance the H2's performance capabilities because they allow it go places competitors cannot go.

Also providing superior off-road control is H2's solid rear axle setup. It helps optimize suspension articulation and gross motion control, giving the driver a precise sense of vehicle control in the tightest of situations.

CHASSIS CONSTRUCTION: THREE-PIECE, FULLY WELDED FRAME

A fully welded ladder-type frame, with a modular, three-piece design that incorporates a number of hydroformed components, provides outstanding strength, stiffness and dimensional accuracy for H2's chassis. The hydroformed front section helps create the H2's high approach angle. To improve the frontal crush zone, GM engineers added reinforcements in key box sections of the frame, enhancing its ability to absorb energy, crush and collapse.

Uncommonly flat crossmembers are used around the transmission mounting area to preclude any possible hang-up points. The tolerances for powertrain mount positions have also been tightened to reduce potential noise, vibration and harshness (NVH).

Because of H2's full-time 4WD system, GM engineers also took great care to minimize the NVH transmitted by the front axle to the frame, devising a special three-point mounting system to isolate it. Two forward mounts vertically connect the axle to the frame, while the rear mount attaches it to a crossmember that fits between the two lower control arm brackets in the frame.

The front frame section incorporates a GM-first standard winch receiver. It is designed to handle an impressive 9,000-pound capacity winch for freeing a vehicle that's helplessly grounded. An extension for the receiver could also be used for adding such accessories as a bicycle rack. The receiver itself has the same diameter as the standard integrated rear trailer hitch receiver. Therefore, the front receiver could also be fitted with a hitch that would allow pushing a boat into the water, for example. The winch platform, including the receiver and a bracket, is built right into a thick front crossmember as an integral part of the vehicle's design. Paired tow loops up front complement the distinctive HUMMER-style rear pivoting tow loops.

The mid-frame has a stamped-steel box section design, with common inner and outer sections and a clamshell-welded configuration. Its strength and stiffness help minimize ride and body vibrations, contributing to a smooth ride on-road and providing the strength and stiffness required to handle severe bumps and jolts. As in other GM SUVs, the composite fuel tank (with large, 33-gallon capacity) is mounted inside the left frame rail, ahead of the rear axle, for maximum protection.

The hydroformed, short rear-frame section helps create a high departure angle. It is heavily reinforced in key areas for H2's 8,600-pound GVWR capacity. The rear section incorporates a standard, integral trailer hitch receiver. Unlike with most SUVs (whose hitch receiver is added on), the H2's is built right into the last crossmember of the frame rail and developed into the bumper. A Class 3 trailer hitch is standard.

UNIQUE SUSPENSION INCLUDES NEW SELF-LEVELING REAR AIR SPRING SYSTEM

The H2's standard independent front torsion bar and five-link coil spring rear suspension provides excellent on-pavement ride comfort and control and a high degree of strength, control and rear-axle articulation off-road. An optional self-leveling air spring suspension for the rear takes comfort, control and off-road axle articulation to an even higher level.

FRONT SUSPENSION

The independent front torsion bar has 46mm monotube gas-charged shock absorbers, a large 35.9mm diameter tubular front stabilizer bar and unique tuning. The axle has a 4,000-pound capacity.

The front shocks contain unique features for off-road performance. They have a large, high-strength 40mm center tube and a secondary integral bump stop feature, which allows them to absorb jolts at two junctures. Full-size trucks typically have only one urethane front jounce bumper. When severe bumps push the suspension toward the frame, it acts like a final cushion to protect the suspension from hitting the frame. The H2 also has a secondary jounce bumper built into the shock. So, rather than taking all the load at the bump stop attached to the frame rail, it takes some of the load with the shock's built-in bump stop, slowing the suspension's travel before it hits its final cushion. The design is ideal for absorbing the extreme forces exerted on the jounce bumper during high-speed desert racing.

REAR SUSPENSIONS

There are two suspensions available for the rear: a standard five-link trailing arm coil spring suspension and optional self-leveling air spring suspension, available with the off-road package. The package also includes an air compressor and tire inflation accessory.

The standard five-link coil spring suspension's basic linkages include two forged-steel upper control arms and two stamped-steel lower control arms with bushings on each side for better isolation. These components control the solid rear axle's fore-aft and vertical position; a track bar controls the axle's lateral position. This suspension is inherently much smoother than a leaf-spring system. H2's suspension also features brand new variable-rate coil springs, longer shock absorbers and different linkage positioning-all designed to provide more articulation for the rear axle during off-road operation.

The new variable-rate coil springs have a dual stage design for on-/off-road comfort and increased suspension articulation under demanding off-road conditions. On-road (or under lightly loaded conditions), their low or soft spring rate optimizes comfort. Off-road, the springs adjust themselves to varying road conditions. If a driver starts running through undulating terrain or speeding over rocks, the spring rate will progressively stiffen to help prevent high input forces at the rear from being transmitted to body and to keep the suspension from bottoming out. The springs actually progress from a low rate to a transitional and then a high rate. Aside from their excellent ride characteristics, they also provide good handling because, due to their progressive nature, they don't transfer weight to the same degree as conventional coil springs, thereby minimizing vehicle roll.

A specifically tuned, 30mm diameter rear stabilizer bar helps enhance off-road control. It has a tubular design, with a 5mm wall thickness, designed to provide high strength in a lightweight design. Like the stabilizer bar used with the air spring suspension, it is also specially contoured to help protect the more delicate drop links.

The optional, self-leveling air spring suspension system is brand new for GM. The system is available with the off-road suspension package. Targeted to dedicated off-road enthusiasts, it includes a high-capacity air compressor and inflation accessory. Rim protection, a reinforcement of the tire design that extends the durable rubber over the rim of the wheel, and triple sidewalls are standard as well. Rim protection adds extra protection to the tires and prevents them from slipping off the wheels when aired down.

The air spring suspension system's numerous benefits include:

· A smooth on-road ride. The air springs provide a 4.3-Hz rating (natural frequency), compared to the 4.5-Hz rating of the standard coil spring suspension.

· A longer suspension stroke for off-road operation. Longer, 719mm length shocks are used to provide an additional 20mm of rebound travel over that of the coil spring suspension. This improves traction by helping to maintain wheel contact with the ground over undulating terrain. The shock absorbers, although having the same 46mm diameter as those with the coil spring suspension, also feature a larger-diameter-size rod for increased durability.

· Automatic load leveling. If a customer loads up the rear of an H2, for example, the automatic load leveling suspension system will detect the drop in ride height and pump more air into the springs to restore a level condition. It has height sensors attached to the suspension links, which monitor and determine deviations from the standard height, and the system adjusts accordingly. The system includes an air dryer, which removes all the moisture from the air to prevent it from contaminating or degrading the springs. Because it's a closed system, once the springs are charged, they won't lose pressure.

· A driver-selectable rear suspension height elevation ("extended ride height") provides extra ground clearance at the rear and improves the vehicle's departure angle. Off-road, if the truck is in the "4 LO" transfer case mode, the driver can raise the rear suspension by 50mm (about two inches) using a ride height switch on the instrument panel. This increases the H2's rear departure angle from 35.9 degrees to 41 degrees. Once the vehicle's wheels are freed and driver leaves the rock, the system can be returned back to normal. Anytime the vehicle exceeds 20 mph, the system automatically restores the rear suspension to its standard height. Also, at freeway speeds (beginning around 50 mph), it will lower the rear end slightly to further improve the vehicle's stability.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

couple of the pictures in the article


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

okay so maybe you dont get, i understand you think your hummer can tow around D 9's all day, but it cant. Rear air bag suspension does not increase your towing capacity. Is all it does is allow you to level out the vehicle for a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Well the airbags are nice because they absorb some of the weight you throw at the rear suspension, but unfortunately, they did not equip the vehicle with airbags in the front, so essentially you're left with an SUV with a 4,000 lb. front axle. End of story.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

You guys really need to relax in regards to front end weight and the 1/2 ton 1 ton plow truck debating. LLB says he uses the truck as a foreman truck, not a route vehicle. I doubt if he drives around with the plow on from november to march. He probably puts it on only when needed and takes it off the next day asap. As far as warranty, he probably does not go to the dealer with the plow on, and if they were to question the plow mount, he might say it is a lightweight sport plow or something. Any truck can break with a plow on it or be dangerous in an accident, and not many cities would even think of front axle weight ratings during a traffic stop, as I had a sub get a speeding ticket with a 1500 Chev. X-Cab running a 9' plow, no ballast, no timbrens, blah blah blah, no mention of plow size. Maybe he just got lucky. Just my opinion as everyone does things different, some people live and die by the book and some people like to have fun. LLB, I think the H2 looks *****in. Is it safe, possibly not, are you careful when you plow, hopefully. Best of luck with it, and reemember, image is everything.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

dieseld;359976 said:


> You guys really need to relax in regards to front end weight and the 1/2 ton 1 ton plow truck debating. LLB says he uses the truck as a foreman truck, not a route vehicle. I doubt if he drives around with the plow on from november to march. He probably puts it on only when needed and takes it off the next day asap. As far as warranty, he probably does not go to the dealer with the plow on, and if they were to question the plow mount, he might say it is a lightweight sport plow or something. Any truck can break with a plow on it or be dangerous in an accident, and not many cities would even think of front axle weight ratings during a traffic stop, as I had a sub get a speeding ticket with a 1500 Chev. X-Cab running a 9' plow, no ballast, no timbrens, blah blah blah, no mention of plow size. Maybe he just got lucky. Just my opinion as everyone does things different, some people live and die by the book and some people like to have fun. LLB, I think the H2 looks *****in. Is it safe, possibly not, are you careful when you plow, hopefully. Best of luck with it, and reemember, image is everything.


Amen... Lighten up people...


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

dont get me wrong i think the vehicle looks sick, and probably is a plowin machine as well. Im just saying just because it has a hummer tag on it, doesnt make it a tank. They have vehicle ratings just like everything else.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

Im sure the original design was not to be a work truck. When I bought the hummer I wanted a nice vehicle for the family. I looked at avalanches but they are only 1/2 tons, 5.3L 6 lug axel. As I looked for something that I could use as a family go getter and still be ready to do some work in a pinch I found the Hummer to be the answer. And much to my suprise it does much bettter plowing and pulling a trailer around town than I ever dreamed of. We have an older 89 chevy 1/2 ton with a 7.5 curtis and it handles the plow better than that old truck dreams about. I traded in my old personal vehicle which was an 05 Dodge Cummins 3500 CC LB SWR. Shure it was a beast and had tons of power. I miss it it from time to time, but was alot of truck to just drive around. The newer diesel really do not get all that good of mileage around town because of the newer emmisions so with gas so much cheaper the hummer cost less to drive around. I closley examined a 2500 HD front end. The only difference I saw was the hummer had a different bump stop set up and thats about it to my knowledge. This design is kinda like factory timberns if you can imagine that. But yes the only time the plow goes on is when it snow. 1 event this year..So lets hope for every one on this site that winter in the mid west is off to a late start and there is more to come for all of us..I hope I even get a chance to wear my ball joints out, cause that means we are making money..


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

luckylawnboy;360166 said:


> ..I hope I even get a chance to wear my ball joints out, cause that means we are making money..


I hear ya on that one! I wish my ball joints were absolutely shot from plowing so much this season, but unfortunately, that isn't the case. We got another useless dusting overnight. :crying:


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been out plowing 7 times in the last 16 days and they are calling for snow all week.


----------



## evergreenscott (Jan 29, 2007)

*so how about some specs*

So, who makes this model for your H2? I'm a H2 owner and would like to do the same thing.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Evergreenscott - My model is a Meyer STL 7.5. Go to Meyer's website and use the quick match and the info will be there for you. Mine cost $3900 for everything plus installation. The other plow frames have been made by the owners, mine is specifically made for the H2. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

Evergreenscott

not shure where you are from but I sell new boss plows and install them. Are you close to Indianapolis


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

Duh, never mind I see your from colorado.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

H2's are based off of the suburban frame, theres nothing off road about suburbans or H2's other then a sticker and if GM hasnt changed their junk tie rods i wouldnt plow with one to save a life, as stated already just cause it says hummer doesnt mean its a tank like the 
H1, but as far as overloading the front axle of the red H2 its prolly over loaded and you totally killed the ground clearance but there is a truck down the street a 99 F-250 2wd that has a western V on it way over loaded and he hasnt broke yet do i would worry to much with th hummer


----------



## evergreenscott (Jan 29, 2007)

Mow & Snow, I have '04 H2 SUV. I want to do the same thing, did Meyer have a hummer rigging ready to go or did you have to improvise? If you don't mind me asking, how much did it set you back?

LOOK GREAT!!!!

Scott


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Scott - The Meyer STL 7.5 is made to fit the H2. The plow frame bolts on perfectly. The only thing you have to do is take off the skid plate. The total cost with installation was $3900. I added a snow deflector for another $150. Let me know if and when you are going to do it and can you post some pictures. Mike


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

We lets just say I took the hummer out one night mudding with my buddy in his 02cummins, both vehicles cross the waist deep water but after the one creek cossing that I went thru forward and reverse the cummins was pulled out with a busted radiator and intercooler and cracked front bumper..


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

luckylawnboy;361722 said:


> We lets just say I took the hummer out one night mudding with my buddy in his 02cummins, both vehicles cross the waist deep water but after the one creek cossing that I went thru forward and reverse the cummins was pulled out with a busted radiator and intercooler and cracked front bumper..


I had an 02' Ram and did the same thing with it. Got it totally stuck exactly like yours. The front end was subbmerged in the water and it was getting dark out. Luckly there was a tow rop laying there were other people got stuck too. My buddie pulled me out with his Ford Ranger Fx4 and in the process ripped my driver side door right off. Have not gone off roading since.


----------



## Nicerides (Oct 15, 2009)

*Will a plow from a 3500 Chevy fit the [email protected]*

Hi guys,
Thanks in advance for your help. So after reading the threads, I still have to ask, will a fisher MM1 plow set up that was taken off a 1998 C3500 fit a 2004 H2? I heard mention of modifications, any idea what exactly they might be. I have a H2 sitting in my car lot, which I can't sell, and I have access to a Fisher plow, and it looks like it might snow again in NE sometime soon, so.............does it make sense?
Thanks!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicerides;828813 said:


> Hi guys,
> Thanks in advance for your help. So after reading the threads, I still have to ask, will a fisher MM1 plow set up that was taken off a 1998 C3500 fit a 2004 H2? I heard mention of modifications, any idea what exactly they might be. I have a H2 sitting in my car lot, which I can't sell, and I have access to a Fisher plow, and it looks like it might snow again in NE sometime soon, so.............does it make sense?
> Thanks!


Hi and welcome to Plowsite!!! Instead of bumping almost 3 year old threads,there are specific places that you can ask your questions. The Chevy forum might be helpful, also the fisher plow forum.


----------



## Nicerides (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

Nicerides....I have a set of Fisher push plates for an [email protected] hummer in my garage. They cost 500 to buy and 250 to fabricate. $250 will buy them if you want...im in Ipswich, MA.


----------

